# Neo Sci Fi... ORANGE PACKAGING! :D



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

Lilicat (Lilith) loves to get into pictures with makeup!






So far (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I've picked up Sci-Fi-Delity, Pleasureseeker, Electro, Pink Grapefruit, Evening Aura, Spaced Out and Solar Riche from the Neo Sci Fi collection. There's also a Paradisco that snuck in there.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

Aww, my Chewy is a helper, too!  Great haul...love how Paradisco just "snuck" in...it will go really well with this collection!


----------



## aziajs (May 21, 2008)

Wow!!  That packaging is serious!  I love it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 21, 2008)

Hot! Is that electro I spy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Told u that you would love it


----------



## elegant-one (May 21, 2008)

Wow, great haul! Hey, did you give your cat one orange eye to match, or is it just glowing from all that neo orange!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 22, 2008)

Great haul!!!! I thought it wasn't being released in Canada until the 29th?

Your cat is so cute.....is her eye really like that or is it the flash?? Or she just loves your new make-up lol!


----------



## spectrolite (May 22, 2008)

Awww I'm a sucker for kitty cats >_<!! What a cutie. Great haul too and I really like that orange packaging. It's HOT!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy! I really like your cat.


----------



## Sweexy985 (May 22, 2008)

Woah that is some amped up orange right there. Wooh.

*blinks eyes to regain focus*

Love it!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 22, 2008)

great gaul! I cant wait for mine!


----------



## Jot (May 22, 2008)

great haul. looks awesome


----------



## ritchieramone (May 22, 2008)

Wow - fabulously orange haul and what a lovely cat. Lilith is beautiful.


----------



## glam8babe (May 22, 2008)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant wait for it to come to the UK


----------



## KittieSparkles (May 22, 2008)

Man, It looks so hot. I cannot wait till I get my stuff.


----------



## Hilly (May 22, 2008)

Lilith is so cute!! Enjoy your goods!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

Lilith is a wee bit of an attention whore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And she does in fact naturally have two different coloured eyes, one being blue and the other a standard kitty yellow-green. My MAC in Halifax released NSF yesterday, on the 21.


----------



## christineeee_ (May 22, 2008)

lovely haul! can't wait for my stuff to arrive!


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 22, 2008)

YAY!! You got Electro!!  It just looks so awesome!  I defintely need to pick it up...SOON!!  And your cat is utterly adorable!!  I'm drooling over all your MAC-y goodness!  Enjoy!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 22, 2008)

absolutely love the orange packaging !! 
so bright !!


----------



## vcanady (May 23, 2008)

Paradisco would go amazingly with this collection!!


----------



## sixxmum (May 23, 2008)

I'm allergic to most MAC, but darn that packaging is cute


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2008)

What a nice haul!  Kitties are the best helpers of unloading hauls!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 24, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## NicksWifey (May 24, 2008)

Congrats! You will love Pleasureseeker! I really like the orange packaging, really cool.


----------



## melliquor (May 24, 2008)

Great haul.  I can't wait for Neo Sci-fi to come over here... 12 more days to go.


----------



## parysse (May 24, 2008)

Wah ! Crazy packing, and great haul. Lovely cat too.


----------

